# Lois at Age Five Months



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!




































And bonding with Marina

Lois is being entered in her first show at the end of the month - time sure does fly!!!!!

And here is a pic of Mcfatty <strike>McTrouble</strike> after having to be blow dried because she got carried away and flung herself into our pool yesterday when she got to go outside for the first time. 










If you missed that event, here is a little video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzLBlJzJTeI

I need to get one of those gate barrier things to keep them from slipping through the bars, definitely don't want a repeat! We just moved into this house so still getting used to even having a pool!!! Dont' worry, this will not be an event that will EVER be repeated. Lesson learned in a major way - don't ever let people two puppies out at the same time because they WILL take off in different directions! The good news is that Mcfatty didn't even get her head wet because she swam over to Marina. Good girl! Scared me to death though!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just love your babies! Lois and McFatty are just to die for! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Have you thought about maybe putting one of those fabric gates around the perimeter of the pool? That way if someone brings a small child over you can still be in the fenced in pool area but have the safety of the actual pool being cordoned off.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cute pics and hilarious video.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

It was so cute to see them romping around. :wub: :wub: :wub: Awwwwwwwwww poor McFatty, I mean McBeautiful :wub: she looks so cute, even if she was naughty and got wet from jumping into the pool. 

Granted you must have had a heartattack when that happened. :smheat:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She's already five months?? Time does fly! I loved the picture of Marina and Lois (you should frame that!)
That video is just adorable!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258


> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! That is so cute Stacy.

We have had that happen once or twice....

Here is the pool fencing we have







(except our gaps are smaller and it is totally puppy proof)

It is called baby gate.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739264


> I just love your babies! Lois and McFatty are just to die for! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Have you thought about maybe putting one of those fabric gates around the perimeter of the pool? That way if someone brings a small child over you can still be in the fenced in pool area but have the safety of the actual pool being cordoned off.[/B]


Yes, definitely something like that is needed for the pool area. I was thinking of maybe a plexiglass shield or something. I don't want to worry about dogs slipping through the bars and falling in the pool. So far it has only been Mcfatty and her mom Caira who have gone through the fence... must be a genetic thing :smheat: . Like I said, we just moved in 3 weeks ago so haven't gotten that far yet! But before any other dogs run wild in the back yard, some sort of barrier will be in place.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How cute, and funny! Poor McFatty - I hope she isn't scarred for life, lol. They are both so precious, Stacy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois is sooo adorable! :wub: Even when she's all wet


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She's so tiny and cute!!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 4 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739272


> Cute pics and hilarious video.[/B]


oh thank you!!

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 4 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739273


> It was so cute to see them romping around. :wub: :wub: :wub: Awwwwwwwwww poor McFatty, I mean McBeautiful :wub: she looks so cute, even if she was naughty and got wet from jumping into the pool.
> 
> Granted you must have had a heartattack when that happened. :smheat:[/B]


OMG you have no idea! Marina was very quick though, she grabbed her within seconds. She was right there when McTrouble got a little over bouncy and bounced right into the pool. :rockon: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739276


> She's already five months?? Time does fly! I loved the picture of Marina and Lois (you should frame that!)
> That video is just adorable![/B]


I know can you believe she's already 5 mos? She'll be 6 mos on the 26th of this month and will be entering her first show, yeah!

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 4 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739280


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258





> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> 
> Lois is being entered in her first show at the end of the month - time sure does fly!!!!!
> ...



LOL!! That is so cute Stacy.

We have had that happen once or twice....

Here is the pool fencing we have http://www.babygate.net/images/BabyPic.jpg (except our gaps are smaller and it is totally puppy proof)
[/B][/QUOTE]
oh THANK YOU!! That is exactly what I was looking for! And it's not too obnoxious looking either. I'm glad i'm not the only that has had that happen!!! I felt like a BAD MOM!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 4 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739283


> How cute, and funny! Poor McFatty - I hope she isn't scarred for life, lol. They are both so precious, Stacy. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Mcfatty - scarred? Not on your life! It didn't faze her even the slightest. I didn't let her out in the backyard again but she was still just as... Caira like as ever *nods*

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 4 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739284


> Lois is sooo adorable! :wub: Even when she's all wet [/B]


Thank you!!

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 4 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739289


> She's so tiny and cute!!! :wub:[/B]


Aw thanks!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I should add that we had ours installed maybe 5 years ago and I do not remember exactly how much it was but it was surprisingly affordable.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lois is a little beauty Stacy :wub: . I think little McFatty has stolen my heart though, she's a real cutiepie too. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful photos Stacy. Thank you for sharing them with us. Your doggies are so darling.

And I agree with you, totally about being scared to death. Once I took Glory to a friend's home and he has a pool and while Glory was running around, she was so careful not to run anywhere near the pool but then got brave and walked down the side of it and I called her and in her excitement she turned and walked RIGHT into the pool. I felt as if I FLEW over to the side of the pool to get her out of it. She was a smart girl and swam to the side for me. THANK God!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh they are both sooo cute. Lois is a beauty for sure. That McFatty has personality plus. I'd love to be able to scoop her up. What a cutie. Great video. I hope your heart rate has gone back to normal, Stacy.


----------



## linZ'nbuzZbee (Apr 23, 2008)

I love Lois' face!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh Stacy, they are both soo beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Isn't interesting how fast dogs learn to swim after falling into a pool or lake? She is a very pretty puppy. Good luck at the shows.

Tina


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

All beauties


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just so adorable and sweet!!! Little McSweetie is so CUTE!!!! Boy, little puppies are so active, they are so cute running and exploring the world!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, Lois is a doll...but that McFatty...I'm in love! I can see a twinkle in her
eye. That trouble twinkle. Tooooo adorable!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Your girls are so cute :wub2: Lois' coat is looking great!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe Lois is almost 6 months old. It seems like yesterday that she was born, she sure is a beauty. :wub2: What type of coat does she have? It looks like it's fine, but lots of it. That little McBeauty is a little doll for sure. I loved the video of the pups running around they are just too cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG how cute! :wub: I don't know which is the cutest, I want them all. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Stacy, I can't believe my eyes. Lois is a beauty. How in the world did you get her coat so perfect!!!
Mia's hair, was all over the place, before we could take her to the groomers, and gosh, did I make a mess of it.
Oh how I wish I didn't do that...I would love her coat to be the length that Lois's is. 

She really is a beauty :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are adorable photos, and that video is great. Loved it, my sister keeps asking me if she can have your puppies...lol


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

They are both so incredibly beautiful and snuggly-looking! I am perfectly smitten. And OH! that video - LOL. I'm surprised those 2 have *any* fluff left ... I'd be hugging and kissing on them so much they'd be little pink bald nuggets of love. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lois is adorable :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

LOIS HAS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL FACE :wub: :wub: THEY ARE BOTH BEAUTY'S


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lois is beautiful!!!! :wub: Her coat looks fantastic!!! :wub2: 

Your video was too funny!!! I can't believe McFatty just jumped in the pool!!! :new_shocked: You must have been freaking out!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Stacy....I can't believe how big Lois got!!! She is an absolute stunner of a girl!!! And McFatty in the pool...ahhh love that video. Those pups outside were precious!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: MUST...... NOT ..... LOOK ..... AT..... STACY'S ..... PUPPY ..... VIDEOS!!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

Have I not learned from your previous litter?? I just get puppy fever and want a puppy!!! I have no will power. I tried to not look....but I failed.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How did I miss this post!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smilie_tischkante: 

Were you thinking of starting a Maltese ballet aquacade team????? :wub: :biggrin: 

Lois is such a beauty and I cannot believe she is almost 6 months old! :cloud9: 

And just look at McFatty's face! She should be called Mc Cutie Pie!!! :wub2:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258


> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, please be careful about the dogs and the pool when they are in full coat. We think that all dogs can swim, and I suppose they can. But I learned with my last malt, Casper, that he couldn't support the weight of his coat when it got saturated. Luckily I was in the pool with him when we were trying to let him swim, so he was in no danger, but as his full coat began getting saturated (much like a cotton ball) it just pulled him down and he couldn't dog-paddle hard enough to keep his head above water. I'm sure they can swim fine when clipped, but I think this is why Maltese have such an aversion to water (as a rule: hate rain, do not enjoy getting wet). In nature if left to their own they would be in full coat and might not be able to swim.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That picture of Marina and Lois is gorgeous. You should have it blown up and framed. They both looked like they were in love with each other. :cloud9:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Mar 9 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742216


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258





> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> 
> And bonding with Marina
> ...


Hey, please be careful about the dogs and the pool when they are in full coat. We think that all dogs can swim, and I suppose they can. But I learned with my last malt, Casper, that he couldn't support the weight of his coat when it got saturated. Luckily I was in the pool with him when we were trying to let him swim, so he was in no danger, but as his full coat began getting saturated (much like a cotton ball) it just pulled him down and he couldn't dog-paddle hard enough to keep his head above water. I'm sure they can swim fine when clipped, but I think this is why Maltese have such an aversion to water (as a rule: hate rain, do not enjoy getting wet). In nature if left to their own they would be in full coat and might not be able to swim.

*hugs*
Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]


Uh yeah, that's why I said I was getting a pool barrier and there will be no dogs allowed outside until it's in place, but thanks for the warning!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

just BEAUTIFUL! I can't believe it has been 5 months!! !


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is adorable!!! The picture of Lois & Marina is just so sweet...two beautiful girls! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... I love the picture of Marina and Lois together. Beautiful. :wub: 

McFatty is a cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258


> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lois is just adorable and what a compact girl you have. She will do well for you. She has tons of coat. Can't wait to see Lois again


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 9 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742202


> How did I miss this post!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Were you thinking of starting a Maltese ballet aquacade team????? :wub: :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I just found this post, too. McFatty is darling! :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Loved the video..............lots of puppy energy. Gorgeous coats!!! I just ordered a blue Madan Brush...........can't wait to add it to my purple one and other brushes!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lois is turning into a little showstopper. :wub: You should definitely have the shot of her and Marina framed! What a precious team. :wub: 

LMAO at the video. :HistericalSmiley: McFatty is too funny. :wub: What a cutie pie.

Now can we please see some pics of Spider Monkey? :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 10 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742329


> Lois is turning into a little showstopper. :wub: You should definitely have the shot of her and Marina framed! What a precious team. :wub:[/B]



I second that!!! :wub: I can't believe it's 5 months since I inquired what you were planning to do with Lois.  She has turned into quite the young lady. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Mar 9 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742299


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739258





> Little Lois had a bath today and looked so nice and cute, I had to take some pics! I'm actually really liking her coat now, so far it's been prettye asy to deal with!
> 
> And bonding with Marina
> 
> ...



Lois is just adorable and what a compact girl you have. She will do well for you. She has tons of coat. Can't wait to see Lois again
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like watching her move, she has nice movment! She has no fear, that is for sure. I'm sure we will be showing our pups together very soon!

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Mar 9 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742300


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 9 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742202





> How did I miss this post!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Were you thinking of starting a Maltese ballet aquacade team????? :wub: :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I just found this post, too. McFatty is darling! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh thanks !! 
QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Mar 9 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742302


> Loved the video..............lots of puppy energy. Gorgeous coats!!! I just ordered a blue Madan Brush...........can't wait to add it to my purple one and other brushes!!! Thanks for sharing.[/B]


Wahoo! Let me know how the blue one works for you!!!! I don't notice a huge difference in the color - love them all!

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 9 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742329


> Lois is turning into a little showstopper. :wub: You should definitely have the shot of her and Marina framed! What a precious team. :wub:
> 
> LMAO at the video. :HistericalSmiley: McFatty is too funny. :wub: What a cutie pie.
> 
> Now can we please see some pics of Spider Monkey? :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 9 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742332


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 10 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742329





> Lois is turning into a little showstopper. :wub: You should definitely have the shot of her and Marina framed! What a precious team. :wub:[/B]


I think they will do well together! I'll probably start showing Lois first because she can be a little uh,...exuberant. 

I second that!!! :wub: I can't believe it's 5 months since I inquired what you were planning to do with Lois.  She has turned into quite the young lady. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

i know, it will be 6 mos at the end of the month! TiME FLIES! I have an appt tomorrow to get her retained canines out, i can't believe it's that time already!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is so beautiful


----------

